# Helmet suggestions? Never really worn one.



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I'm going to break down and buy a helmet, I don't know much other than they are better than 14 years ago since I've never worn one. I'm trying to get certified with the NSP and need one(I don't want to set a bad example), plus I really think I need to stop pushing my luck in the back country and in the trees. I need one that's lightweight and able to take at least one good headshot, not really concerned about warmth since my body is a furnace. 

I could really use a few good recommendations.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Light = Smith Maze....have one and love it. Lightest helmet made right now if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, love my Smith Maze. Super light. First helmet I've ever worn. Not sure if it's the lightest made but it is so light I forget it's there.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard a little buzz about that one, how's the fit?


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I suppose helmet fit is like boot fit (individual). The fit of the Maze is perfect for me. It's always a good idea to try a few brands to see what works best for your noggin and be sure to get something that fits snugly but not too tight.

I don't know if this is an accurate way to gauge fit, but when trying a helmet, I always do the following without the chin strap connected:

Shake my head side to side.

Nod up and down.

If it passes those tests without too much play:

Lean over at the waist and repeat the above (just be ready to catch it if it ends up being too loose.)

If it stays in place after that and is not giving me an insta-migraine, it's a good fit imo.


----------



## BoredPanda (Feb 24, 2011)

Helmets are the one thing I MUST try on at a store, because when I first tried on smith helmets, regardless of their reputation I've seen on here, it didn't fit as well as my Giro helm. Guess it's kinda like boots.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, I'll add my voice to the chorus - helmets are much like boots, the fit is everything and you can't tell without getting into a shop and trying on a variety of models with the attributes you are looking for. Some helmets, like Giro, also have adjustment dials for fit.

I've been riding with a helmet for 4-5 years now. At first I thought it would be a big adjustment and feel strange. Within a run or two the first day I no longer even noticed I was wearing on. Wouldn't go out without one now.

MeanJoe


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Also remember to make sure your goggles fit with the helmet unless you want to buy a new pair.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

hey..im new here.

i wear a POC Skull Light helmet, it's the first helmet i've ever worn and it fits me great, when i put it on in the store it felt snug on my head but not uncomfortable. A few minutes of wearing it, i forget that its on my head and it feels like a nice warm hat. My gf has the same helmet and she loves it too and she has a thing about things on her head face or around her neck (not like a girl thing, but a real fear) and she feels very comfortable with this helmet it doesn't bother her at all. just fyi, i am not sure what the opinion on POC helmets is but i felt the Giro helmets in the store and compared to POC they felt flimsy. POC def feels like it will protect your head, its nice and thick while it doesn't look bulky at all. check em out.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

mastershake said:


> hey..im new here.
> 
> i wear a POC Skull Light helmet, it's the first helmet i've ever worn and it fits me great, when i put it on in the store it felt snug on my head but not uncomfortable. A few minutes of wearing it, i forget that its on my head and it feels like a nice warm hat. My gf has the same helmet and she loves it too and she has a thing about things on her head face or around her neck (not like a girl thing, but a real fear) and she feels very comfortable with this helmet it doesn't bother her at all. just fyi, i am not sure what the opinion on POC helmets is but i felt the Giro helmets in the store and compared to POC they felt flimsy. POC def feels like it will protect your head, its nice and thick while it doesn't look bulky at all. check em out.


I really dig the POC helmets but they just didn't fit my head shape well at all. I was pretty bummed about it. Curse my lumpy, misshapen head!


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey MeanJoe, got any other suggestions, people have said the Smith Maze, POC, Giro, whats your pick?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

oefdevilvet said:


> Hey MeanJoe, got any other suggestions, people have said the Smith Maze, POC, Giro, whats your pick?


So my first helmet was a Salomon, I cannot recall the exact model but it was similar to this model. Initially I was hesitant as in my mind Salomon was also a "ski brand" but it fit my head better than my options at that time and it was really comfortable and fairly low-profile. I liked that it also had vents that could be opened or closed without removing the helmet. I rode this helmet for a few years before taking a strong enough hit that I felt it was time to replace it.

My current helmet is a Giro Seam and I'm on my second one. Slightly larger profile than the Salomon but again the fit felt the best of the helmet options I had available through my local shop. I also really like the helmet fit adjustment in the back, makes dialing in (no pun) the fit easy. It also had the vents that could be opened/closed quickly from the outside of the helmet and it has audio-capable ear pads (I use the Skull Candy/Giro tune-ups). I also greatly appreciated Giro's replacement policy. As I mentioned, this is my second one as I split the first one nearly in half up the back of the helmet in a bad accident last year. Not only did the helmet do its job and keep my head in one piece (although very concussed!), but Giro replaced the helmet under the Crash Replacement Program. Oddly enough, I didn't send my helmet in myself. I just took it to my local shop and they processed it and let me walk out with a new helmet that day.

Hope that helps!

MeanJoe


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tech420 said:


> Light = Smith Maze....have one and love it. Lightest helmet made right now if I'm not mistaken.


+1

I have the white 1% Smith Maze in XL, upgraded from an older Smith (Holt perhaps?)... super comfy, warm, and 11oz. Like it's not even there. Plus, fits perfect with my Phenom gogs.


----------



## canucks (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of burton but I bought a RED HiFi and it's awsome. 
Super light and warm with removable ear pads I tried on pretty much every brand 
And went with this one just like boots something diff for everyone so go try on a bunch 
And by the way my Von zipper feenoms fit better with te helmet than my anon hawkeyes
Kind weird I thought.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dumb question as I have never worn a helmet but would like to buy one...

Do you wear a beanie underneath? Or is a helmet warm enough to not need one?

I tried on a couple in Dick's yesterday while shopping for something else and they all felt awful.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

easton714 said:


> Dumb question as I have never worn a helmet but would like to buy one...
> 
> Do you wear a beanie underneath? Or is a helmet warm enough to not need one?
> 
> I tried on a couple in Dick's yesterday while shopping for something else and they all felt awful.


mine is warm enough to wear without a beanie.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

easton714 said:


> Dumb question as I have never worn a helmet but would like to buy one...
> 
> Do you wear a beanie underneath? Or is a helmet warm enough to not need one?
> 
> I tried on a couple in Dick's yesterday while shopping for something else and they all felt awful.


Mine is incredibly warm and I don't need an extra layer underneath. In fact, on everything but the most frigid days (and even then, usually) I ride with my helmet vents open to allow airflow and the release of heat. 

When I first bought a helmet, I did purchase a UA thin skull-cap thinking I'd need it for warmth. I quickly realized I would never need it and to this day have never used it. I do not have a cite for this but I've always thought that in order to wear a beanie underneath, your helmet would have to slightly larger than recommended and this compromises the protection properties of a helmet.

Edit: As for comfort/size, helmet are much like boots. Even if it is the right size, it just may not fit right or feel good. You really have to try on different ones. First time I bought a helmet was from SportsAuthority and only one of the 9 or so they had in stock felt comfortable. Subsequent purchases were from a ski/board shop and even then I had to try on multiple brands/models before I found the right one that fit comfortably.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

2nd year rocking a K2 Crossfire. Not sure if they make under same name this year. Bought it for: the sizing adjustment dial - I can rest whether I've got a beanie or not on my bald head; removable washable liner - for the same reason; adjustable air vents; and a fairly good speaker system for a helmet. Tried on several "like models" with some of the same features at local stores for sizing\comfort and feel, and then ended up buying on-line to get correct size\color. Like many have said before, if you're going to buy a helmet, get one that fits well and one that you LIKE. If it doesn't fit or you don't like it, you're not gonna wear it.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

ride with a Bern Baker EPS (with audio). it's not the lightest helmet but i like the shape and feel of it. it also have a switchable inside liner to change season (for different sport). i can't imagine riding without a helmet during cold days cause it keeps my head and ears toasty


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

Go try on as many as you can. I just bought a new one the other day, I intended to buy a smith Maze but it just didn't fit me right. Right between the med and large. I ended up leaving with the K2 Phase in a medium after trying on just about everything they had in the store.


----------

